

So now apparently, only Chrome is supported on Google properties - zobzu
https://twitter.com/kangsterizer/status/389817663335047168

======
McGlockenshire
Sensationalist headline, sensationalist tweet.

If you actually click through to the image -
[http://i.imgur.com/cxFFE3W.png](http://i.imgur.com/cxFFE3W.png) \- it's
plainly clear that this is just yet another case of "hey, the browser upgrade
nag code doesn't recognize my nightly build."

------
PaulHoule
Yeah, I noticed this.

Gmail, Google Groups and other applications have been incompatible with IE for
the last few months.

